# Diabetes



## daniel (Oct 24, 2008)

Does a Family Physician need to be accredited by some organization in order to proved these services.



G0108 - Diabetes outpatient self-management training services, individual, per 30 minutes; and
• 
G0109 - Diabetes outpatient self-management training services, group session (2 or more), per 30
minutes.


Looking for some input.
thank you
daniel, cpc


----------



## msnell (Oct 27, 2008)

Daniel,

I am trying to find out the same answer have you had any luck anywhere?  In my case it is a NP attached to an endocriniologist providing svcs.

Thanks,
Michele


----------



## daniel (Oct 27, 2008)

No I haven't had any luck yet on an answer.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 27, 2008)

wow - I plugged in GO108 HCPCs into GOOGLE and got a lot of info - great link to the CMS website, which gives even better links as far as who can provide services, etc...

at the facility I used to work at - it was nurses that gave the training, by order of a provider (doctor, np, etc.) 

try googling it ...


----------



## broo4909 (Oct 30, 2008)

How are you girls billing this code with or without and ov. Can a Family Practice do this service or is the a code for a Endro. doctor.


----------



## ppalmer (Nov 2, 2008)

One of our docs insisted we could bill this & we did.  Medicare rejected.  Medicare states a physician must have approval to bill this code & be affliated with an approved diabetic testing facility as well.  It does not say it is limited by specialty.  How you go about getting "approval" I have not found out.  I would guess that CMS/Mcre has a special application process from reading briefly about it.


----------



## nkellermann (Nov 3, 2008)

We have a Diabectic Teaching program at our clinic.  We have a diabetic education nurse who teaches the classes to our Medicare patients.  We bill the services under our providers.

You have to be recognized by The American Diabetes Association and Medicare has to have it as part of credentialing the providers.

Nan


----------



## kbarron (Apr 2, 2009)

Can the RN be a certified teacher?


----------

